# The one and only losi slider/ mini-t thread



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I been kind of looking and have not been able to find much info on these so I decided to start this thread. Right now my slider is set up for latemodel, I have not ran it yet. I am looking for any setup tips, will the same slider I used as a sprint work for a latemodel?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Should work fine but I would think You will have alittle less bite without the big main wing as on the sprinted. 

What surface will You be running on?


----------



## Team21 (Oct 3, 2001)

I was just wondering on the mini sliders, has anyone tried a set up with a big RR tire like the real sprints run ? I know these cars tend to be loose and more stagger won't help but it works on the real cars. Would a mini T RR wheel be any bigger than the sliders ? Where can the 1400 Batt's be found ? 
Team21 bill


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

right now we r racing sliders with the 1600 integy packs


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

What would be the best shock to upgrade the Slider to?

Stock shocks w/Gold shafts?

Losi Hardcoated shock set?

Aftermarket Threaded shocks? (3racing, Asia Tees, GPM, etc)

Does anyone offer a Slipper Eliminator?


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

keep em stock !! nice cheap racing !! only thing we allow at our track is a ball diff and turnbuckles.


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

u might want to check your local track as they do have rules as to what u r aloud to do. i run the twisted indestries shocks which are a little shorted which becomes your faver becaue it automaticly lowers the car. i run the mip diff turnbuckles and a slipper.


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

has anyone found the rear blocks that screws under the tranny in 0 degrees? and has any one figured out the killer brushes to run in the stock motor?


----------



## roadrashracing (May 19, 2006)

I never heard of such a thing, they have so much slop that I don't think it would make much of a different. I had the gpm shocks for the rc18t and they were junk. I use the better losi shocks, they seem to work pretty well.


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

roadrashracing said:


> I never heard of such a thing, they have so much slop that I don't think it would make much of a different. I had the gpm shocks for the rc18t and they were junk. I use the better losi shocks, they seem to work pretty well.


never herd of what? my dad runs gpm and yes i think they r junk


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

i think i did make a mistake buy upgrading to the slipper eliminator losi only makes a 60tooth spur for that set up as compared to the stock set up they make a 50,54,58,60


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

I just found this and thought I would pass it on:

Slider Graphite Conversion


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

they need to add the pics


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

needthat22 said:


> they need to add the pics


I e-mailed them and was told pics would be up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

it looks like they do nice stuff


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

Here is what they e-mailed me:

What kinda slots are in the "R" kit? Are they for the battery or just lightening areas?

*"The kit has cutouts for a 6-cell 2/3A battery. The kit battery drops a little lower but an individual cell pack would drop into the chassis a bit further."*

The 4720 kit, how thick is the graphite? ("R" kit says 2.5mm) 

*"The Normal 4720 kit is 2mm thick. Motor Plate and Suspension braces *_*are 1.5mm and the front Shock tower is 3mm"*_

4722 is basically a graphite battery strap or a replacement for the stock plastic battery strap?

_*"Correct and that is included with the P4720"*_

Will the "R" chassis be offered in a full kit as well with the tower and Sus./motor kit?

_*"It will not be but to create an "R" Complete chassis kit you would *__*need the P4721r Chassis Plate Set, P4723 Front Shock Tower, and P4724 *__*Motor and suspension plate kit those three items would give you an R *__*kit."*_

*Pics should be up by the end of the week. The Chassis sets should be available Mid January but no later than the *_*end of January.*_

_*Brion Sohn*_
_*President*_
_*Penguin r/c*_


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

6-cell 2/3A Battery Slotted Chassis ("R" Chassis kit)

Graphite Battery Strap

Graphite Front/Rear Pin Supports

Graphite Motor Mount

Graphite Front Tower

I just ordered one as Penguin's stuff is top notch. I was told they are only taking pre-orders and production chassis kits should ship Mid January.

*This chassis will be available for shipment sometime around mid January as current orders are Pre-Orders.. We should have the pictures of the chassis up by the end of the week. If there are any concerns or questions before actual shipment time please feel free to ask.*


_*Thank you*_
_*Brion Sohn*_
_*President*_
_*Penguin r/c*_
_*[email protected]*_


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

how do u post pics


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

*"offset" slider*

well i guess my pics are to big i have did some mods to my slider to make it "offset" if anyone would like to see them you can send me a e-mail at [email protected] and i will reply with the pic enjoy the pics


----------



## Tornado_Racing (Jun 30, 2002)

needthat22 said:


> well i guess my pics are to big i have did some mods to my slider to make it "offset" if anyone would like to see them you can send me a e-mail at [email protected] and i will reply with the pic enjoy the pics


Here are your pics of your off-set slider:


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

What brand of shocks are them


----------



## needthat22 (Jun 21, 2005)

twisted indestries


----------



## EMK68 (Nov 8, 2001)

needthat22 said:


> well i guess my pics are to big i have did some mods to my slider to make it "offset" if anyone would like to see them you can send me a e-mail at [email protected] and i will reply with the pic enjoy the pics


Did you just cut the roll cage to allow the battery to mover to the left? Did you do any extra bracing? Did you notice a big difference in handeling?

Thanks Eric


----------

